# Compile error x11/kdebase4-runtime (FreeBSD7.2 amd64)



## PlatinumKing (Sep 1, 2009)

I cannot compile x11/kdebase4-runtime. Complie error as follows:



> ```
> # cd /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime
> # make
> ===>  Found saved configuration for kdebase-runtime-4.3.0
> ...


----------



## PlatinumKing (Sep 7, 2009)

This error occured with the latest ports kdebase-runtime-4.3.1.


----------



## lyuts (Dec 8, 2009)

I have the same issue when compiling kdebase-runtime-4.3.4 =(


----------

